# Lower Animas on Sunday



## coloradoclare (May 20, 2006)

Hi all, I am just wondering where the best put in and take out places are on the lower Animas. I'd like to get at least 3 hours on the water if I can. Also, is there anything I need to heed warning on? I am running with a 14ft NRS, and am quite comfortable on III's or lower. Or, if there are any other rafters putting in, I'd love to follow a line.


----------



## Aztec (Dec 12, 2003)

Depends on what you mean by Lower Animas - do you want to float the colorado section? or NM? there is actually class III though town in Durango - everything in NM is II with a couple holes in farmington at the play park - there are also dams between colorado and farmington - at least one should not be run but it is an easy portage - 

if you are talking about the colorado section from bakers bridge down check this link - 

Animas River, Colorado

if you want info on the less fun stuff in NM email me at [email protected]


----------



## coloradoclare (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for clarifying, I meant above New Mexico, I would like to hit Smelter as part of the trip.


----------



## ngeoym (Jun 13, 2007)

Put in at 9th st. tak eout at Bondad takeout. Not positive of the takeout directions, ask the guys at Southwest Whitewater.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

I would reccomend putting in at 32nd street, north part of town, turn East on 32nd, cross the river and take an immediate left. You'll see the put in. Take out: At the stoplight @ Home Depot, turn West, cross the river, and take a Right, and another right towards the river. There is a brand spankin new Take out here. This should take about 2 hours maybe more if you take your time (there are 3 other launches in the middle, but this makes for the longest float)

Town to Bondad at this level will take most of a day, and I am unsure of the legality of taking out near Bondad. 

Rapids. Smelter is no problem for rafts (though many flip there) square up, hit it head on. Next (75 feet) is corner pocket, This wave is the flipper, they changed the WW park around and at higher flows this is like a mini-sock-it-to-me V wave. same thing high it straight, set face to grin.....

There is a good chance I will be floating the animas a couple times on saturday I'll be rowing a grey cat, or R2ing a 10 foot, blue NRS otter.
Scott
541-941-6130


----------

